# Hello from Sigonella



## Anthony Tatasciore

hello my name is Anthony in the military currently stationed in Sigonella Italy.  I was just recently Raised, Florida Oceanway Lodge #279, prior to transferring. I'm looking for a lodge in the area if anyone can help me locate a lodge it would be greatly appreciated furthermore I'm always interested in receiving more light.


----------



## JTM

Welcome to the boards.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## JTM

Also, I'm sure there is someone here that can help.  I'll see if I can get some contact from the guys I know in Italy.

Edit:  the two guys I know are on mainland Italy.  Best of luck.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Morris

Anthony Tatasciore said:


> hello my name is Anthony in the military currently stationed in Sigonella Italy.  I was just recently Raised, Florida Oceanway Lodge #279, prior to transferring. I'm looking for a lodge in the area if anyone can help me locate a lodge it would be greatly appreciated furthermore I'm always interested in receiving more light.



Google results

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups...&t=directory&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=dir&slk=96





Jeff


----------



## Morris

Not seeing a phone number. Maybe searching by its name or emailing that yahoo group. Good luck


Jeff


----------



## Anthony Tatasciore

Thank you. I just sent a group request.  

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KSigMason

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Anthony Tatasciore

Thank you KSig

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Willys

You best option might be to contact the Secretary of the Lodge of your current membership.  Some GL's have books listing every Lodge on the planet with which that GL has fraternal relations.
Your Lodge Secretary may know local Brethren who might be able to answer.
Finally, following the method of Brother dfreybur in the FAQ's forum, http://www.myfreemasonry.com/thread...prince-hall-and-f-am.18198/page-2#post-100931


----------



## Warrior1256

Hello and welcome, I'm a new MM myself.


----------



## Levelhead

Welcome!


----------



## Mike Martin

Anthony Tatasciore said:


> hello my name is Anthony in the military currently stationed in Sigonella Italy.  I was just recently Raised, Florida Oceanway Lodge #279, prior to transferring. I'm looking for a lodge in the area if anyone can help me locate a lodge it would be greatly appreciated furthermore I'm always interested in receiving more light.


 Hi Anthony,
You need to make contact with your Lodge Secretary so that he can tell you which of the many Italian Grand Lodges/Orients that your own Grand Lodge recognises. Once you know the correct one you are at liberty to contact it (as you are physically within its jurisdiction) to enquire about Lodge meeting that you may attend.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Welcome to the community here!


----------



## Paolo Balduzzi

Anthony Tatasciore said:


> hello my name is Anthony in the military currently stationed in Sigonella Italy.  I was just recently Raised, Florida Oceanway Lodge #279, prior to transferring. I'm looking for a lodge in the area if anyone can help me locate a lodge it would be greatly appreciated furthermore I'm always interested in receiving more light.


 Dear Brother,

welcome to Sicily, my name is Paolo and I moved in 2012 from northern Italy, Milan, to Siracusa.
I work  in Catania and Taormina and I'm looking for english speaking brothers to improve my english and learn practice masonry in english too.
I would be glad to meet you and introduce to you my brothers from the Orient of Avola, where I meet with my fellows twice per month.
I'm also planning to visit Sigonella next month, because I've some friends (not masons), in the Maristaeli Helicopter base of Catania, wich would introduce to me some  of their military collegues of Sigonella.
Feel free to contact me by mail or phone/whattsup:

pbalduzzi70@gmail.com
 +39 392 76 47 078

Kind regards and a "triplice fraterno abbraccio" (TFA)

Paolo Balduzzi


----------



## Colby K

Brother, the local lodge is Sigonella Travellers Lodge #1288. It is located in the 205 housing compound across the street from NAS 1.  Shoot me your contact info via private message and ill get a brother to contact you.


----------



## Pendarvis Williams PM

Colby K said:


> Brother, the local lodge is Sigonella Travellers Lodge #1288. It is located in the 205 housing compound across the street from NAS 1.  Shoot me your contact info via private message and ill get a brother to contact you.


Hello Brother.   I'm visiting my Son in Italy and would like to come down to Siganella to meet some Brothers.   I'm retired Army Veteran who will be here for a week.   I'm also a Worshipful Master out of PA.  Is it possible to get with a few brothers before I leave to look out for my Son who is playing professional ball here.


----------



## Pendarvis Williams PM

Pendarvis Williams PM said:


> Hello Brother.   I'm visiting my Son in Italy and would like to come down to Siganella to meet some Brothers.   I'm retired Army Veteran who will be here for a week.   I'm also a Worshipful Master out of PA.  Is it possible to get with a few brothers before I leave to look out for my Son who is playing professional ball here.


I can be contacted by email laffbaby12@gmail.com or 215-715-6750.
Download the whatsapp if you attempt to call me.   I'm currently visiting Agreginto Italy where my Son plays basketball


----------



## Colby K

Brother Pendarvis, I've forwarded your contact info to the WM in Sigonella. He should contact you soon.


----------



## Pendarvis Williams PM

Colby K said:


> Brother Pendarvis, I've forwarded your contact info to the WM in Sigonella. He should contact you soon.


Thanks Brother.   Brother Gary has contacted me and I'll be visiting Sigonella Saturday


----------



## Pendarvis Williams PM

Colby K said:


> Brother Pendarvis, I've forwarded your contact info to the WM in Sigonella. He should contact you soon.


Heading to Sigonella this afternoon.   Hope to see some of my Masonic Family


----------



## Danilo Aungon

Brothers, My name is Danilo Aungon, my mother lodge is Okinawa Lodge 118, I am currently deployed at this moment, myself and 7 other brothers would like to visit Sigonella lodge and meet some brothers. any info would be so helpful. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Imightbejim

Welcome (from a fellow new guy more new than yourself).   I was in the Navy Reserve in the 1990s, attached to the reserve unit for NAS Sigonella and based at Naval Air Facility Detroit, Michigan (both base and unit are no more, I believe).

My unit was sent to Sigonella during the First Gulf War.  I wasn't in the unit until after the war but did get to go there in 1995, spending two weeks on Sig and in Catania and the surrounding area. Beautiful place, great people. I hope to take my wife there one day. 

Anyway, welcome and good luck.


----------

